# اقتراح مية مية ومعتقدش ان الزعيم هيرفض



## vemy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بصوا يا جماعة فى كنيسة القديسين اللى عندنا فى اسكندرية فيها خدمة جميلة اوى............الناس بيشتركوا فى الخدمة وكل يوم بيتبعتلهم على الموبايل ايه...............ايه رايكوا انا احنا نعمل كدة ,نخلى حد مشرف على الحكاية دى اروجة او فراشة او اى حد وتكون مهمته انه يبعت للناس اللى هيشتركوا فى الخدمة دى اللى انشاء الله هتكون فى المنتدى رسالة خاصة فيها اية
                     ايه رايكوا
                                                 وايه رايك يا ريس


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

رسائل على الموبايل ؟​


----------



## استفانوس (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مصروف ليس له فائدة


----------



## vemy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

لا مش على الموبايل على المنتدى............احجنا مش عايزين جيوبكوا فاضية


----------



## vemy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

قسم خاص بالموضوع دة مش على الموبايل


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

> هتكون فى المنتدى رسالة خاصة فيها اية



يا جامعه ماخدتوش بالكم من الجمله دى 
هيه الفكره حلوه 
بس الاعضاء كتير جدا فى المنتدى 
ربنا يبارك ويزيد 
والحكايه دى هتاخد وقت 
!!!!!!​


----------



## vemy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ما احنا هنخلى كذا واحد مسئول عن الحكاية...........وكمان مش لكل الاعضاء احنا هنعمل اعلان فى المنتدى واللى هيشترك بس هو اللى هيتبعتله ايه


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اوك
 نستنى رأى الاداره ​


----------



## vemy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اقول لمين........... اقول لروك؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

وضحت الفكرة وعجبتني

بس نشوف راي روك​


----------



## vemy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اقوله يعنى


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

لا يا vemy 
هوه هايدخل الموضوع وهيقول رأيه ​


----------



## vemy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب هايعرف منين


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2008)

صعب تنفيذ الفكرة, خصوصاً انه في اكثرمن 50 الف عضو
حتاخذ كم شهر حتى نرسل رسالة واحدة؟


----------



## vemy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب ممكن نعمل المنتدى ونكتب الايات والناس تقراها يعنى منرسلش لحد حاجة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

في كل موضوع مسيحي

هتلاقي اكثر من آية يا فيمي​


----------



## vemy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اوكى كانت مجرد فكرة..................وشكرا للتوضيح يا بطوط


----------



## Scofield (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مهو كل واحد معاه كتاب مقدس و المنتدى نفسه عليه الكتاب المقدس ليه الكسل ده لازم يعنى نستنى حد يكتبلنا الايات؟*


----------



## vemy (29 سبتمبر 2008)

على رايك


----------

